# shesiedo powder foundation? Does Studio fix cause breakouts?



## kcrae (Oct 23, 2005)

Sheseido powder foundation- has anyone tried this?  what are your thoughts? Also, anyone find that studio fix doesn't work well (causes breakouts) w/ acne prone skin?  TIA


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, I had problems with Studio fix.

I really like the Shiseido powder foundation  because they had a great color selection but
I found it to not last very long and it did not cover very well.


----------



## mzmehshell (Oct 23, 2005)

I've tried Shiseido power foundation as well. It doesn't have a great coverage. But my skin is somewhat sensitive and it never caused any break outs.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Oct 25, 2005)

SF broke me out and clumped kinda weird too.  

Shiseido powdery foundation is great if you have normal/oily skin that doesn't need too much coverage.  I have very oily skin and I got shiny pretty quick.


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 8, 2007)

Ok so I have the same question. I have been using Studio Fix Fluid and Powder and I have a sneaking suspicion that it is causing breakouts. I have been told by friends that the powder is the problem. Although the product information for the fluid says "oil free" I do not see anything of this nature on the powder, like non-comedogenic. So that worries me. I love the coverage of Studio Fix but I hate the fact that it is breaking me out. Any suggestions for the same type of coverage without the side affects?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 9, 2007)

Try using MAC SFF foundation without any powder. The Shesiedo powder foundation gives sheer to light medium coverage. It does not break me out.


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 9, 2007)

I recommend using ID Bare Minerals.  I have my jar of Studio Fix but I found that i always broke out with it.  Now with the Bare Minerals..when I first used it, i didn't think much of it 'cause really powder what is it going to cover especially little amounts of it.  But I found that I get really good light coverage for it and because i'm not clogging up my pores, my skin became better over time. whenever i wear it out, alot of people are complimenting my skin because one it just looks natural and not over done


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

I just found out today that the Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 has algae extract in it. For those of you who were like me, Algae extract is one of the top comedogenic ingredients!!! What the heck!!! 

Does anyone know if the formula for plain Studio Fix Fluid is the same as Studio Fix Fluid with SPF 15? Cause if it is I know exactly why I am breaking out. It may be oil free, but it also has an ingredient known full and well to clog your pores. I'm a little annoyed!!!


----------



## amoona (May 10, 2007)

Studio Fix never broke me out and its probably our most popular foundation at the counter. However everyones skin is different so you have to remember that. Also consider your skincare routine. I once tried that Smashbox primer with Studio Fix and it broke me out. Then I went back to Prep+Prime Skin and I was fine.

With foundations I always think its best to try them before you buy them.


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Studio Fix never broke me out and its probably our most popular foundation at the counter. However everyones skin is different so you have to remember that. Also consider your skincare routine. I once tried that Smashbox primer with Studio Fix and it broke me out. Then I went back to Prep+Prime Skin and I was fine.

With foundations I always think its best to try them before you buy them._

 
Yeah I get what you are saying. My skin care routine is very simple and I follow dermatological guidelines. I wouldn't say I have bad acne, but it is definitely worse now that I use Mac.

If I buy Mac, and I LOVE Mac products, regardless of how my skin reacts I would prefer not to use an item that contains an ingredient (algae extract) known by dermatologists and cosmetic companies to cause break outs. I don't understand how they can sell a product as non-comedogenic, when technically it really isn't. Some people might luck out and not have any problems at all, but for the rest of us it would have been nice to know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So anyone have a suggestion for good, matte coverage (not natural, like bare minerals etc) other than Mac?


----------



## purplkaret (May 10, 2007)

shiseido has a liquid foundation that gives very full coverage which i use but i can't remember the name... it's the thicker one. i just visited their counter and the lady at the counter just told me that u have to set it w/ translucent powder by blotting it in with a brush (not swirling) to allow it to stay longer. hth!


----------



## alysaunknox (Jun 22, 2007)

ooohhhhh yes. Studio Fix made my face a wreck! I'm acne-prone anyways, so now I use BE and it's much much better.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 22, 2007)

Studio Fix doesn't break me out.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 23, 2007)

Studio Fix Fluid makes me break out something awful.  I have acne prone skin, but it's under control. SFF makes my skin so not under control.  Too bad b/c it makes my skin look beautiful.  Til I take it off.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 8, 2007)

I used to use BE, but my skin concern is oiliness not blemishes, so be was awful since the minerals themselves were reflective, making my shine super shiny and it made my skin feel so awful and itchy after a while. My mac ma told me that be is awful for oily skin and meant for normal to drier skin and had me switch to studio fix. I've been fine since


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 17, 2007)

yeahhh so studio fix totally made me break out hardcore. 
im mad cause i loved the coverage and how it made me look.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 17, 2007)

maybe Clinique or Prescriptives


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 18, 2007)

yes studio fix powder made me break out when i tried it years ago.  now i tried studio fix fluid and never had any problem.  i've also tried shiseido powdery foundation and loved the medium coverage, and my skin loved it.  i am also using other shiseido foundations like dual balancing, lasting lift (i think is what its called, more moisturizing), and the stick foundation.  i loved them all except there aren't too many color selections.  i am nc40 and i use O40 and O60 from shiseido.


----------

